# Forum > Allgemeine Foren > Auslandserfahrungen >  Medizin in Luxemburg

## Smithers

Hallo,
wollte mich erkundigen ob jemand wei welchen Schnitt man ungefhr haben muss um in Luxemburg einen Platz fr Medizin zu bekommen.
Hat da jemand Erfahrungen??

----------


## kamillentee

kann ich dir sagen...

1. im mom studieren da leute mit sogar 2,5. das mssten dann so die mit der schlechtesten dn sein.
2. bis jetzt ist der schnitt glaube ich eh egal, weil es mehr pltze als bewerber gibt. daher wurde bisher jeder genommen.
3. "*Au cas o le nombre de candidats admissibles  la formation dpasse la capacit d'accueil, il est procd  un examen concours*; les preuves de l'examen concours ainsi que le nombre de points attribus  chaque preuve sont fixs comme suit:
- une preuve crite portant sur les connaissances du franais et de l'allemand 20 points;
- une preuve crite/orale portant sur les connaissances gnrales en mdecine 40 points" (uniseite)
4. ich bewerb mich wohl auch^^

edit: was mich noch interessiert sind die chancen in Dland in das 3. semester zu wechseln, weiss da jmd was? (ortswechsel)

----------


## LaTraviata

Kommt scheinbar auf das LPA an, mit dem Du telefonierst... Ich habe meine HZB in Hessen erworben und habe demnach auch beim dort ansssigen LPA angerufen, die mir mitteilten, dass ich die Scheine nicht anerkannt bekme. Das war fr mich der Grund, das Jahr in Luxembourg nicht zu machen, sondern wieder heimzukehren und weiter Geld zu verdienen. Es gibt aber viele, die angefangen haben und hoffen, zum kommenden WS irgendwo hier unterzukommen - mal sehen, wie's bei denen funktioniert.

Man sollte sich auf jeden Fall der Tatsache bewusst sein, dass Lux ein superteures Pflaster ist und wenn Ihr wirklich dort studieren wollt, Wechselmglichkeiten hin oder her, dann bewerbt Euch schon jetzt um einen Wohnheimplatz  :Meine Meinung: !

----------


## Cass

Ich mchte diese negativen Aussagen mal ein wenig relativieren.

Ich studiere im Moment in Luxemburg, genauso wie Leute mit einem Abischnitt von 2,6.
Schafft man alle wichtigen Scheine, bekommt man die Anerkennung frs dritte Semester in Deutschland, egal um welches Bundesland es sich handelt. Selbstverstndlich bekommt man hier auch nichts hinterhergeworfen, aber schaffbar ist es wirklich mit ein wenig Flei. Auch die Sprache ist kein Problem, da man in nahezu allen Examen auf Deutsch antworten kann.
Teuer ist es, vorallem die Miete. Aber wenn man einen Platz im Studentenwohnheim bekommt (ca. 250-350Euro) und einigermaen mit seinem Geld umgehen kann, sollte dies kein Problem sein. Vorallem wenn man beachtet, dass das Studium hier noch imsonst ist.

Ich hoffe, dass ich vll doch ein wenig Mut geben konnte, es zu wagen. Vorallem wenn man in Dland auer Wartezeit keine Hoffnung auf einen Studienplatz hat. 
Ich wrde mich freuen, wenn man sich vll ein wenig erkundigt, bevor man allzu unqualifizierte und entmutigende Ausknfte ber Luxemburg gibt. Sonst demotiviert man manche Menschen zu frh

Gre Cass

----------


## Maniac

Wie schaut es in Luxemburg denn mit der Sprache aus? Gibts da auch Unis auf Deutsch oder wenigstens Englisch? Und wie ist es mit dem finanziellen mit Studienkosten etc.?

MFG

----------


## Flauta

Unis? muhaaaaa......hast du schon mal gesehen, wie klein unser Land ist.....

Es gibt schon Threads, wo das diskutiert wurde.
Das 1. Jahr Med. in Lux. ist primr dafr gegrndet worden, um dem Fakt entgegenzuwirken, dass nur 1/4 der lux. rzte Luxemburger sind und wir als zu kleines Land keine Volluni haben knnen....und da es zu wenige Luxemburger durch die belgische und franzsische Concours schaffen um den Eigenbedarf zu decken, wurde dieses Jahr ins Leben gerufen, nach dessen vollstndigen Bestehens man als Luxemburger ins 2. Jahr in Frankreich kommt.
Nebeneffekt war dann, dass eine Konvention mit Deutschland gemacht wurde, nach welcher auch einige Luxemburger (mit lux. Pass) in Deutschland ins 3. Sem genommen wurden.

Fr Studenten ohne deutschen Pass, die ein Studium in D mit Umschiffung der ZVS durch das Jahr in Lux anstreben heisst das, dass das Jahr in Lux. NICHT dem deutschen Studienplan angepasst ist und je nach LPA einige Scheine angerechnet werden knnen und man sein Glck als Quereinsteiger versuchen kann.

Auf gut Deutsch: da das Studium auf ein Weiterstudieren in Frankreich studiert sind due Kurse hauptschlich auf franz. und da das Niveau des Schukfranzsisch bei weitem nicht an das Niveau des Schulfranz. in Lux. herankommt, haben viele Deutsche Studenten erhebliche Probleme. Sehr gute Franzssichkenntnisse sind daher kein Schaden. 

Die Lebenskosten sind hier unvorstellbar hoch. Ich habe 6 Jahre in D gelebt und als ich jetzt zurck in mein Land kam habe ich Baukltze gestaunt, was hier alles kostet. Studentenheimpltze gibt es viiiel zu wenig und diese sind auch teuer. Privat? Naja, den Studenten als KUnde hat man hier kaum entdeckt und die Mietpreise sind enorm.....aber das knnen dir deutsche Studenten, die hier studieren/studiert haben, sicherlich besser erklren.

----------


## kamillentee

also erstmal braucht man da berhaupt kein franzsisch...weil man auf deutsch bei allen klausuren antworten kann(wrterbuch erlaubt wenn man die frage net versteht). wer die vorlesung net versteht muss eben mehr selber lernen, aber das schaffen leute im fernstudium auch.
so dann ist das ein so genannter ortswechsel und kein quereinsieg, was bedeutet, dass man den quereinsteigern bevorzugt wird!
auerdem wurde das fach dem deutschen system angepasst, allerdings wird anatomie nur nich anerkannt, weil kein prpkurs dabei ist. die stundenzahlen wurden allerdings extra erhht. wer weiss, evt  wird man in den nchsten jahren noch mehr anerkannt bekommen.

----------


## Flauta

Es laufen VErhandlungen fr den Histo-Kurs....
Was den Quereinstieg anbelangt: es gibt LPA's die das Jahr als solches nicht anerkennen und wo es bei diversen Scheinen sehr eng werden knnte (worber einige hier schon berichtet haben) und von daher ist das nicht sooo einfach....
Trotz allem ist der primre Zweck des 1. Jahres der nahtlose bergang ins 2. Jahr in Frankreich.....  :Nixweiss:   ::-oopss:   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Sirat

Wird man denn dann in Frankreich direkt bernommen?

cheers

----------


## Cass

Ich habe dieses Jahr in Luxemburg studiert und habe so einige wichtige Bcher und andere Unterlagen, die ich gerne verkaufen wrde.
Sollte jemand Interesse daran haben, wrde ich mich ber eine Nachricht freuen.

Gre Cass

----------


## kay-bro

hallo.
die frage von sirat, find ich auch sehr interessant.
wie stehen denn die chancen, dass man in FR direkt angenommen wird?

bis wann muss man sich denn in lux bewerben?

Ich habe bis jetzt noch kein franzsisch gehabt, wre es unmglich die sprache bis oktober hinzukriegen?

Lg, kay-bro

P.S.: welche fcher hat man alles in lux?

----------


## Cass

Ich wrde schon sagen, dass du wirklich Franzsisch knnen musst. Vorallem die Praktika sind auf Franzsisch, da kommst du mit Deutsch nicht weit.
Auerem beginnt das Semester schon im September.
Ka, ob man so schnell eine Sprache lernen kann....

gre cass

----------


## Sirat

Wie ist das denn jetzt mit der bernahme aus Frankreich? Gibt es eine Garantie? Es soll ja darauf vorbereiten.Ich meine..was machen die ganzen Studenten dort,hrt ja fr alle nach einem Jahr auf.

cheers

----------


## Flauta

@ Sirat:

Die Idee des 1. Jahres in Lux ist die, dass wir zu klein sind fr einen gesamten Studiengang, aber logischerweise auch einheimische rzte brauchen.
Da die meisten im franz.-sprachigem Raum studieren wollen, war der COncours nach dem 1. Jahr dort eine Hrde, die den rztlichen Nachwuchs unmglich machte.
Aus diesem Grund hat die lux. Regierung mit der franzssichen und belgischen (wie auch mit der deutschen brigens) ein gewisses Kontingent an Pltzen fr das 2. Jahr fr die LUXEMBURGER ausgehandelt.
Auslnder (Ausnahme Liechtenstein *Grins...) haben ja auch in ihrer Heimat Unis, so dass diesem Land der rztliche Nachwuchs gewhrleistet wird.
Es gab nun Probleme mit Belgien, die letztes Jahr die Quoten fr Lux. oder Auslnder allgemein gestrichen haben.
Es fanden dann polit. Gesprche statt, wo das Problem gelste wurde, und die Luxemburger 15 Pltze ( 5 Lige, 5 Brssel, 5 Louvain) garantiert werden.
Es muss nicht betont werden, dass dafr der Lux. Staat enorme Geldsummen an die jeweiligen Lnder investieren (muss) und so einen Teil des  Preises fr den Studienplatz selbst trgt. Auch aus diesem Grund sind diese Pltze fr Luxemburger.
Meistens ist es aber so, dass ein sehr hoher Anteil der Studenten im 1. Jahr in Lux. das Handtuch schmeisst....es gibt daher meist mehr Pltze frs 2. Jahr als Anwrter.
In diesem Fall knnen dann ALLE einen Platz im Ausland ergattern, auch Auslnder.
So was das mal bisher so, das kann sich aber ndern.
Der Artikel, der diesen Standpunkt so darstellte, war letzte Woche in der PResse....

----------


## kay-bro

welche fcher hat man denn alles in lux?  ::-winky:

----------


## Sirat

Ok,danke erstmal!

Aber das sind ja dann 15 Pltze in Belgien..und das reicht? Was ist denn dann mit Frankreich?

cheers

----------


## grnichiller

Hallo!
ich habe im juni mein abitur absolviert und schaue mich nun um wo ich denn fr das medizinstudium hin knnte.. ich berlege den test in wien zu machen, mchte mich jedoch noch woanders bewerben, da ich sterreich um ehrlich zu sein utopisch finde..
ich bin nun auf luxemburg gestoen, jedoch habe ich gelesen,dass man da nur ein jahr studieren kann und dann entweder nach deutschland, frankreich oder belgien kann.

stimmt das? und habe ich denn berhaupt eine garantie, dass ich nach einem jahr in luxemburg, sofort woanders angenommen werde?
und falls jemand in luxemburg studiert oder studiert hat, wrde ich mich ber erfahrungsberichte freuen und ob ihr mir denn davon abraten wrdet oder nicht  :Smilie: 

achso und ich hatte 3 jahre franzsisch in der schule, aber ich werde jetzt bald einen sprachkurs besuchen um die sprache besser zu beherrschen..

ich danke euch allen im voraus  :Smilie: 
liebe gre

----------


## pefanimus

du brauchst halt fr die bewrbung den delf test, und eine chance den platz zu bekommen gibt es auch nicht du musst halt zu den besten deines jahrgangs gehren

----------


## grnichiller

meinst du mit dem delf test ein franzsisch zertifikat?
heit das,dass ich um in luxemburg studieren zu knnen vorher an einem sprachtest teilnehmen muss? 
und werden mir auch wirklich die scheine aus luxemburg in den restlichen lndern anerkannt?

----------


## pefanimus

du sammelst keine scheine in luxemburg hast du dir den text dort durchgelesen?

----------


## pefanimus

du sammelst keine scheine in luxemburg hast du dir den text dort durchgelesen?

du musst einen delf test ablegen, um dich bewerben zu knnen - soweit ich weiss sind die tests zwar auch auf deutsch und alle kmmern sich aber dennoch ist der delf test pflicht. eine der sprachen muss auch muttersprachlich sein in deinem fall deutsch.

und das jour medicine ist eine art vorbereitungsjahr wo du dich sozusagen beweisen musst und danach wirst du wenn du glck hast an die pltze verteilt ,die die uni luxemburg sich in den jeweiligen lndern gesichert hat, deswegen ist es sinnvoll eignl franzsisch deutsch und niederlndisch zu beherrschen, weil damals konnte man noch in die niederlanden oder an die niederlndischsprachige uni in brssel

inwieweit man scheine anerkennen kann musst du beim lpa fragen, vll klappts mit physik

----------


## grnichiller

haha ja habe ich, nur steht in diversen anderen texten, dass es dann bei einem wechsel probleme geben wrde mit den "scheinen". ich bin selbst ein wenig irritiert was das alles angeht, weil jeder etwas anderes sagt. und die zentrale in luxemburg selbst hat mir auch nicht viel weiter geholfen, deshalb habe ich mich nun auch an solche foren gewendet

----------


## grnichiller

hmm okay, geht es in diesem delf test um naturwissenschaftliche dinge (also so hnlich wie der eignungstest in wien) oder wird da eher die sprache berprft (mein franzsisch)? 
warst oder bist du auch in luxemburg? und denkst du, dass das jahr in luxemburg erfolgreich machbar ist?

----------


## EVT

delf ist ein franzsischtest.

----------


## Katzenliebhaberin

Und ich rgere mich nun,dass ich den DELF Test damals in de Schule nicht gemacht habe, obwohl das u.a. mein bestes Fach war. Bld. Jetzt muss ich es nachholen  :Frown: .

----------


## Katzenliebhaberin

Hallo,
nachdem ich mich in das Thema eingelesen habe und ernsthaft mit dem Gedanken spiele, das 1. Jahr in Luxemburg zu studieren, konnte ich eine Sache fr mich noch nicht feststellen.
Auf der Seite der Uni Luxemburg steht folgendes:
"Certain(e)s tudiant(e)s luxembourgeois(es) titulaires du CES de la filire mdecine peuvent tre admis,  la discrtion des universits partenaires allemandes, en 1er, 2me ou 3me semestre  selon les universits. Les tudes de mdecine allemandes s'tant beaucoup transformes ces dernires annes,* l'admission peut se rvler dlicate*."
Wie sicher ist es berhaupt, dass man dann in Deutschland weiter studieren kann?
Ich habe nicht sehr viel Geld und wollte erstmal viel arbeiten gehen um mir das Jahr, genauer gesagt, die 9 Monate dort leisten zu knnen. Denn nebenbei dort zu arbeiten, wird nicht drin sein.
Ein Zimmer ber die Uni Luxemburg kostet ab 350 Euro aufwrts.
Wre doch sehr schade, wenn man so viel Geld fr die Lebenshaltungskosten bezahlt, vorher Geld spart und dann in Deutschland doch nicht angenommen wird?
Ich wrde ja gerne nen Kredit ber die KfW nehmen, aber die zahlen nicht, wenn man im Ausland studiert.
Kann mir hier irgendwer sagen, ob es wahrscheinlich ist, dass man in Deutschland dann keinen Platz fr ein hheres Semster bekommt?
Und noch etwas:
Ich wollte den bentigten Chemieschein fr Medizin hier im nchsten SS machen, dann bruchte ich das in Luxemburg nicht mehr.
Muss ich denn alle Scheine dort bestehen um in Deutschland zugelassen zu werden?
Hoffe mir kann jemand weiter helfen. Viele Threads hier aus dem Forum ber Luxemburg sind lter und zwischenzeitlich haben sich die Zulassungsbedingungen fr Medizin ja sehr verschrft.
Daher frage ich mich, ob sich Luxemburg berhaupt lohnt.

----------


## EVT

es gibt viel mehr bewerber als pltze fr das hhere fachsemester, je mehr scheine man hat desto hher sind natrlich die chancen. aber im endeffekt ist es losglck, also kann dir keiner sagen, ob du einen platz bekommst.
pro drei groe scheine bekommt man ein semester angerechnet, also kannst du dir dann ja ausrechnen, wie viele du brauchst. am besten, du hast mind. sechs groe scheine.
hast du schonmal ber witten nachgedacht?

----------


## Katzenliebhaberin

Hallo,ja ber Witten hatte ich nachgedacht.aber die nehmen mich doch nicht mit einem 2.5 er Abi.Und ich habe kaum Wartesemester wg. meinem Physikstudium was ich wg. Medizin nicht beenden moechte.Oder wie habe ich eine reelle Chance dort angenommen zu werden?Erst Luxemburg und dann in Witten bewerben?Oder direkt dort bewerben?

----------


## Kretschmann

> Hallo,ja ber Witten hatte ich nachgedacht.aber die nehmen mich doch nicht mit einem 2.5 er Abi.Und ich habe kaum Wartesemester wg. meinem Physikstudium was ich wg. Medizin nicht beenden moechte.Oder wie habe ich eine reelle Chance dort angenommen zu werden?Erst Luxemburg und dann in Witten bewerben?Oder direkt dort bewerben?


Witten ist eine Universitt die auf die Persnlichkeit achten, zumindest behauptet sie es. Dann Abiturdurchschnitt ist irrelevant. Auf ungefhr 50 Pltze kommen 1200 Bewerbungen. Setzte lieber nicht auf diese Karte, wenn du dich nicht zu 1000% mit der Universitt und ihrem Konzept identifizieren kannst. 

Drei Mglichkeiten bleiben:

Du studierst weiter Physik und wirst ohne Bedenken (bei durchschnittlichen Noten) einen Job bekommen.

Oder aber du beendest dein Studium und gehst Arbeiten. Und zwar so so lange, bist du Geld fr das Studium in Luxemburg hast und Dir einen Anwalt fr Hochschulrecht leisten kannst. 
Ich halte nichts davon, dass du nebenbei arbeitest aus folgendem Grund: Ein Nebenjob bringt meistens nur 450 Euro. 2.) Es dauert Jahre bis du das Geld hast  3.) Deine Noten werden, gerade bei einem Physikstudium,  drunter leiden. 

Staatliche Studienkredite fr das Ausland gibt es nicht(ohne Gewhr). Wenn du private Geldgeber Dir aussucht und Dir das Studium in Luxemburg zu schwer erscheint, sitzt du ziemlich tief in der Scheie.

----------


## EVT

abinote und wartezeit spielen keine rolle in witten. grndlich darber informieren und dann einfach mal bewerben.

----------


## Katzenliebhaberin

> Witten ist eine Universitt die auf die Persnlichkeit achten, zumindest behauptet sie es. Dann Abiturdurchschnitt ist irrelevant. Auf ungefhr 50 Pltze kommen 1200 Bewerbungen. Setzte lieber nicht auf diese Karte, wenn du dich nicht zu 1000% mit der Universitt und ihrem Konzept identifizieren kannst.


Ich werde mich definitiv zum SS bewerben. Ich hab nix zu verlieren. Aber probieren muss ich es.





> Drei Mglichkeiten bleiben:
> 
> Du studierst weiter Physik und wirst ohne Bedenken (bei durchschnittlichen Noten) einen Job bekommen.


Medizin als Zweitstudium wird nicht funktionieren. Die Hrden sind mittlerweile zu hoch...wenn ich es beende, habe ich keine Chance mehr auf ein Medizinstudium in Deutschland.

Dann bliebe nur noch Frankreich.
Und dafr msste ich perfekt Franzsisch sprechen.




> Oder aber du beendest dein Studium und gehst Arbeiten. Und zwar so so lange, bist du Geld fr das Studium in Luxemburg hast und Dir einen Anwalt fr Hochschulrecht leisten kannst. 
> Ich halte nichts davon, dass du nebenbei arbeitest aus folgendem Grund: Ein Nebenjob bringt meistens nur 450 Euro. 2.) Es dauert Jahre bis du das Geld hast  3.) Deine Noten werden, gerade bei einem Physikstudium,  drunter leiden.


Stimmt mit einem Nebenjob wrde das nicht hinhauen.
Ich bin auch nicht mehr eingeschrieben, sondern arbeite Teilzeit momentan.
Ich habe eigentlich nicht vor, es zu beenden.
Ich finde das Fach nach wie vor gut und hochinteressant, aber Medizin hat mich nie
los gelassen.

Und zu Luxemburg: Wenn ich dort alle Scheine holen wrde..bruchte ich dann wirklich noch einen Anwalt fr Hochschulrecht?
Und was wenn ich dort studiere, Scheine hole und mich DANN in Witten bewerbe?
Drften dann meine Chancen fr Witten nicht steigen?
Ich bewerbe mich trotzdem mal frs SS.

Danke und viele Gre

----------


## Kretschmann

[QUOTE=Katzenliebhaberin;1678160]

Medizin als Zweitstudium wird nicht funktionieren. Die Hrden sind mittlerweile zu hoch...wenn ich es beende, habe ich keine Chance mehr auf ein Medizinstudium in Deutschland.

*Ich wollte Dir auch gar nicht Medizin als Zweitstudium empfehlen. Als Physikerin hast du 1a Einstiegschancen und gute Zukunftsprognosen. (Unternehmensberatung, Banken, Versicherungen aber auch die Forschung sucht!)
Es gibt Menschen, die studieren Medizin, weil Sie glauben, sie knnen die Welt retten. Das ist (leider) nicht so. 
Auch die Kommerzialisierung macht vor der Medizin keinen Halt.* 

Stimmt mit einem Nebenjob wrde das nicht hinhauen.
Ich bin auch nicht mehr eingeschrieben, sondern arbeite Teilzeit momentan.
Ich habe eigentlich nicht vor, es zu beenden.
Ich finde das Fach nach wie vor gut und hochinteressant, aber Medizin hat mich nie
los gelassen.

Und zu Luxemburg: Wenn ich dort alle Scheine holen wrde..bruchte ich dann wirklich noch einen Anwalt fr Hochschulrecht?
Und was wenn ich dort studiere, Scheine hole und mich DANN in Witten bewerbe?
Drften dann meine Chancen fr Witten nicht steigen?
Ich bewerbe mich trotzdem mal frs SS.

*Deine Chancen fr Witten werden dadurch nicht steigen. Witten ist eben eine "besondere" Hochschule, die fast ausschlielich nach der Persnlichkeit geht. Selbst wenn du ein 1,0er Physikum vorweisen kannst, wird das deine Chancen nicht steigern. Aber die Mglichkeit besteht selbstverstndlich.
Angenommen es gibt 100x freie Pltze fr das 5. Fachsemester. Du konkurrierst dann mit den Medizinern aus Ungarn, Tschechien, Polen, Slowenien, Lettland etc. 
Die wollen auch alle zurck nach Deutschland - deshalb wird die Zahl der Bewerber ber den der freien Studienpltze liegen. Ein Anwalt sucht nach Kapazitten, die die Hochschule nicht angegeben hat. Der tippt dann auf die Rechnung und sagt: Da sind noch 2 Pltze zu holen, darauf verklagen wir die Hochschule.* 

*Meine persnliche Meinung: Medizin ist ein vielseitiges Studienfach, dass dich universal einsetzbar machen lsst. (Unternehmensberatung, Forschung, Verkufer medizinischer Produkte etc.)
Aber wer viel Geld verdienen will, studiert Mathematik und spezialisiert sich dann auf Versicherungen oder geht an eine renommierte Business School  la: WHU oder EBS. Alternative tut es dann auch die Bucerius Law School, wo Dir Gehlter von 80k mit Prdikat zur Verfgung stehen.* 

Kleiner Exkurs: Die Juristen sind die Ratten der Gesellschaft. Die Welt wird komplexer und besteht zunehmend aus Versprechungen. 
Juristen profitieren immer, egal in welcher Lage die Welt sich befindet. Ist Sie vor dem "Absturz", kommen die Juristen mit ihrem Gesetzbuch in der Hand und sagen: "Wir regeln das".


Meine Ansicht.

----------


## Katzenliebhaberin

> *Ich wollte Dir auch gar nicht Medizin als Zweitstudium empfehlen. Als Physikerin hast du 1a Einstiegschancen und gute Zukunftsprognosen. (Unternehmensberatung, Banken, Versicherungen aber auch die Forschung sucht!)
> Es gibt Menschen, die studieren Medizin, weil Sie glauben, sie knnen die Welt retten. Das ist (leider) nicht so. 
> Auch die Kommerzialisierung macht vor der Medizin keinen Halt.*


Das ist mir durchaus bewusst. Am Anfang des Studiums dachte ich durchaus noch an Banken, Versicherungen, Unternehmensberatung fr einen spteren Berufseinstieg.
Mit der Zeit hatte sich meine Meinung da aber drastisch verndert und es wre berhaupt nichts fr mich als Beraterin oder in Banken/Versicherungen zu arbeiten. Damit kann ich mich nicht identifizieren und ich bin auch nicht mehr auf das groe Geld aus. Wenn man jung ist, hat man manches Mal naive Vorstellungen davon, wie der Berufsalltag spter aussehen knnte. Ich habe immerhin 3 Jahre Berufserfahrung als Werkstudentin in einem Unternehmen sammeln knnen und u.a. dort gemerkt, was zu mir passen knnte. 
Fr mich kme/kam daher nur noch Forschung bzw. etwas wirklich interessantes in Frage, wo man Physik auch wirklich braucht. Denn meiner Meinung nach ist ein Physikstudium zu schade, um damit Berater etc. zu werden. Da htte ich auch BWL studieren knnen.
Verkaufen etc. ist nicht mein Ding, diese Welt wre nichts fr mich.
Und ich mchte nicht Medizin studieren um die Welt zu retten...
da ich seit Anfang diese Jahres auch im Tierschutz arbeite, wei ich wie dort ua. die Realitt aussieht und habe erst recht germerkt, in welche Richtung ich mchte. Ob Medizin oder Tiermedizin...da wre mir beides recht, wobei man mit Humanmedizin mehr Mglichkeiten hat.





> *Meine persnliche Meinung: Medizin ist ein vielseitiges Studienfach, dass dich universal einsetzbar machen lsst. (Unternehmensberatung, Forschung, Verkufer medizinischer Produkte etc.)
> Aber wer viel Geld verdienen will, studiert Mathematik und spezialisiert sich dann auf Versicherungen oder geht an eine renommierte Business School  la: WHU oder EBS. Alternative tut es dann auch die Bucerius Law School, wo Dir Gehlter von 80k mit Prdikat zur Verfgung stehen.*


Ich will nicht Medizin studieren um viel Geld zu verdienen oder besserer Verkufer zu werden...ich will Medizin studieren, weil ich es interessant finde und in erster Linie ARZT sein mchte, der Menschen hilft ODER in die Forschung gehen um Methoden zu entwickeln mglichst vielen Menschen zu helfen durch medizinischen Fortschritt. 
GELD spielt da fr mich eher eine untergeordnete Rolle. Da war ich frher anders. Ich htte auch Spa daran, nach Afrika zu gehen und Menschen kostenlose zu helfen, durch mein medizinisches Wissen als Arzt.
Heute will ich in erster Linie das machen, was mich begeistert und mir Spa macht.
Was nutzt es mir 80k im Jahr als BWLer mit MBA von der WHU zu verdienen, wenn es miczh NULL interessiert und ich unglcklich damit werde?
Geld ist nicht alles im Leben. Es ist ntig, ja.
Aber sich dafr zu verstellen und seine Persnlichkeit zu verleugnen?
Nein danke.
Dann lieber "nur" 40k im Jahr und glcklich...statt 80k und unglcklich...
Wenn man erstmal chronisch krank wird wie ich (rezidivierende Uveitis), dann erst erkennen manche (dazu gehre ich), was wirklich  zhlt.
So viel negatives mir diese dmliche Uveitis beschert...zumindest was es eine Art Weckruf, mehr auf mich zu achten und zu erkennen, was wirklich im Leben zhlt:
GESUNDHEIT und Glck.
Ganz sicher nicht Geld...Man erkennt pltzlich, was man wirklich will.
Zumindest war das bei mir so.




> Kleiner Exkurs: Die Juristen sind die Ratten der Gesellschaft. Die Welt wird komplexer und besteht zunehmend aus Versprechungen. 
> Juristen profitieren immer, egal in welcher Lage die Welt sich befindet. Ist Sie vor dem "Absturz", kommen die Juristen mit ihrem Gesetzbuch in der Hand und sagen: "Wir regeln das".
> 
> 
> Meine Ansicht.



Jura? Ohje...bitte nicht. Der Horror. Interessiert mich NULL.

----------


## EVT

bald ist tag der offenen tr in witten, geh da auf jeden fall mal hin  :hmmm...:

----------


## Katzenliebhaberin

Hallo, nochmal zu Witten. Da gibt es ein kleines Problem..das Pflegepraktikum! Ich wrde es sofort machen, aber:
Wie in einem anderen Beitrag geschrieben, habe ich Uveitis und nehme ua. Immunsuppressiva, die ich erstmal noch ne Weile nehmen muss. Nehme die volle Dosis, die auch ein Transplantierter nimmt. Und da liegt auch schon das Problem. Ich habe schon die chronische Uveitis und habe keine Lust auf weitere Krankheiten, die ich mir im Krankenhaus bei einem Pflegepraktikum aufgrund meines "gedmpftem" Immunsystems zuziehen knnte. Ach Mensch, das ist so unfair. Ich muss da mal mit meinem Arzt drber sprechen, was er davon hlt. Sicherlich nicht viel. Ich denke ich wei schon, was er sagen wird..:" Wollen sie noch weitere Krankeietn riskieren, tun sie sich das nicht an..etc." Ach das ist einfach unfair und da muss ich mir etwas einfallen lassen  :Frown: .
Zur Not muss ich es doch mit dem Hrtefallantrag probieren...auch wenn meine Krankheit Verschlimmerungstendenz aufweist: Das heit nicht, dass der Hrtefallantrag Erfolg htte. Nen Anwalt bruchte ich in jedem Fall. Ich wnschte, ich knnte einfach das Pflegepraktikum machen, aber mir wre schon mulmig dabei das mit Immunsuppressiva zu tun. Ich fnds nicht lustig, wenn ich dann noch mehr Krankheiten bekomme. Denn die Gesundheit ist immer noch das wichtigste..

----------


## Mondschein

[QUOTE=Katzenliebhaberin;1679484]Hallo, nochmal zu Witten. Da gibt es ein kleines Problem..das Pflegepraktikum! Ich wrde es sofort machen, aber:
Wie in einem anderen Beitrag geschrieben, habe ich Uveitis und nehme ua. Immunsuppressiva, die ich erstmal noch ne Weile nehmen muss. 

Also ich wei jetzt nicht genau, welche Immunsuppressiva du nimmst, aber ich wrd an deiner Stelle das mal in Ruhe mit deinem Arzt besprechen. Denn z.B. schwangere rzte/Krankenschwestern mssen ja auch vor bestimmten Infektionsrisiken geschtzt werden und das geht auch. Klar, wenn du wirklich stark immunsupprimiert bist, gibts vielleicht gnstigere und weniger gnstige Bereiche in einem Krankenhaus fr dich. Und du knntest ja auch einfach nen Mundschutz aufsetzen. Und mal mit dem entsprechenden Krankenhaus reden. Dann sitzt du halt im Pflegepraktikum in der Ambulanz und hilfst dort etwas mit oder so. Da gibts sicher Mglichkeiten. Und es ist ja auch vom Fach abhngig, wie die Infektionsrisiken einer Station einzustufen sind. Ich glaub aber nicht, dass du deswegen niemals-nie ein Krankenhaus betreten darfst!! [Unsere transplantierten Patienten kommen ja auch wieder ins Krankenhaus zu Nachuntersuchungen, die setzen halt nen Mundschutz auf]

----------


## EVT

man kann das kpp auch in der psychiatrie z.b. machen. 
aber wenn du angst vor krankheiten hast, wie willst du dann medizin studieren? in witten hat man ja in der klinik quasi nur blockpraktika.

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Du musst in Deutschland fr jedes Medizinstudium, egal wo du anfngst, ein dreimonatiges Pflegepraktiukum machen. Kannst du aufgrund deiner Erkrankung nur JETZT kein Praktikum machen, oder gar nicht?
wenn "gar nicht" zutreffen sollte, stehen deine Chancen, Medizin jemals abzuschlieen, wohl eher mau. Denn mal ganz abgesehen vom KPP, hat man im Krankenhaus mit kranken Menschen zu tun, die Keime haben ;) Mit denen wirst du also frher oder spter so oder so konfrontiert.

----------


## Katzenliebhaberin

Hallo, danke fr die Antworten! Nein also ich knnte nur JETZT sofort kein Praktikum machen  :Smilie: . Dass man im Medizinstudium in der Klinik quasi nur Blockpraktika hat, wei ich ja  :Smilie: . Aber ich werde diese Medikamente ja nicht auf Dauer nehmen mssen/knnen. Ziel dieser Therapie ist ja, dass das Immunsystem moduliert wird, daher auch immunmodulatorische Therapie. In der Regel nimmt man diese Medikamente 1-2 Jahre und dann werden sie ausgeschlichen, meistens kommt es dann auch zu einem Stillstand der Krankheit. Aber ich werde und will mich nicht dadurch total einschrnken mssen, dann kann ich mich ja gleich einschlieen. Es kommen ja vermehrt neue Therapien etc. Dann wrde mich JETZT vor allem interessieren, wo ich ein Praktikum machen knnte sprich: In welchem Bereich, wo ich nicht gerade mit extrem vielen Krankheitserregern konfrontiert werde. Psychiatrie geht? Was kmen denn da fr Aufgaben auf mich zu?



> Und du knntest ja auch einfach nen Mundschutz aufsetzen. Und mal mit dem entsprechenden Krankenhaus reden. Dann sitzt du halt im Pflegepraktikum in der Ambulanz und hilfst dort etwas mit oder so. Da gibts sicher Mglichkeiten. Und es ist ja auch vom Fach abhngig, wie die Infektionsrisiken einer Station einzustufen sind.  [Unsere transplantierten Patienten kommen ja auch wieder ins Krankenhaus zu Nachuntersuchungen, die setzen halt nen Mundschutz auf]


Das hrt sich doch schon mal gut an!
Um ehrlich zu sein, trage ich keinen Mundschutz, wenn ich zu meiner Augenklinik gehe..ich wrde momentan nur Mundschutz tragen, wenn die Grippewelle ausbricht und ich mit der Bahn fahren muss. Denn man kann es auch unter Immunsuppressiva bertreiben und dann wird man nur noch anflliger...achso: Ich nehme Myfortic (Mycophenolsure 1440mg am Tag).
Na ja und um ehrlich zu sein, war ich bisher noch kein einziges Mal krank unter den Immunsuppressiva. Trotz Bahnfahren ohne Mundschutz, trotz hustenden Menschen auf der Arbeit etc. Also bisher merke ich nichts davon, dass mein Immunsystem "geschwcht" ist/sein soll  :Smilie: .

----------


## *milkakuh*

Ich htte auch ein KPP in der Psychatrie vorgeschlagen, da ist das Infektionsrisiko meiner Meinung nach am geringsten. Ich wrde dir eher eine Therapiestation empfehlen, weil hier das Infektionsrisiko am geringsten ist meiner meinung nach, da man in der Regel noch nicht mal mit Ausscheidungen in Berhrung kommt und die Patienten pflegerisch sehr selbststndig sind. lIch war whrend meiner Ausbildung auf einer Therapiestation eingesetzt, das fand ich super. Meine Aufgaben waren hier das morgendliche Blutdruckmessen, Tabletten verteilen, Patienten zu Untersuchungen zu begleiten und Unternehmungen mit ihnen zu machen. Ich durfte mit in Gruppentherapien und auch manche Einzelgesprche mithren. Sehr wichtig war auch eine gute Dokumentation, die in der Psychatrie besonders wichtig ist. Habe teilweise seitenweise Pflegeberichte geschrieben. Als Mitarbeiterin wurde ich in der Psychatrie sehr wertgeschtzt (so eine Wertschtzung habe ich sonst kaum erlebt in der Klinik) und auch von Psychologen und Psychatern nach meiner Meinung/meinem Eindruck zu bestimmen Patienten gefragt.

----------


## Katzenliebhaberin

> Ich htte auch ein KPP in der Psychatrie vorgeschlagen, da ist das Infektionsrisiko meiner Meinung nach am geringsten. Ich wrde dir eher eine Therapiestation empfehlen, weil hier das Infektionsrisiko am geringsten ist meiner meinung nach, da man in der Regel noch nicht mal mit Ausscheidungen in Berhrung kommt und die Patienten pflegerisch sehr selbststndig sind. lIch war whrend meiner Ausbildung auf einer Therapiestation eingesetzt, das fand ich super. Meine Aufgaben waren hier das morgendliche Blutdruckmessen, Tabletten verteilen, Patienten zu Untersuchungen zu begleiten und Unternehmungen mit ihnen zu machen. Ich durfte mit in Gruppentherapien und auch manche Einzelgesprche mithren. Sehr wichtig war auch eine gute Dokumentation, die in der Psychatrie besonders wichtig ist. Habe teilweise seitenweise Pflegeberichte geschrieben. Als Mitarbeiterin wurde ich in der Psychatrie sehr wertgeschtzt (so eine Wertschtzung habe ich sonst kaum erlebt in der Klinik) und auch von Psychologen und Psychatern nach meiner Meinung/meinem Eindruck zu bestimmen Patienten gefragt.


Wie sieht es denn mit der Anerkennung eines KPP in der Psychiatrie aus?
Ich habe mich mal informiert und das wird leider nicht berall anerkannt.

Zitat vom LPA Dsseldorf:
_
(Hinweis:
Der Krankenpflegedienst auf
Akutstationen von psychiatrischen bzw. psychosomatischen Krankenhusern wird anerkannt, wenn
berwiegend Ttigkeiten der Grund- und Behandlungspflege ausgebt wurden und dies durch die Pflegedienstleitung aufdem Zeugnisvordruck ausdrcklich besttigt wird.)_


Was meinen die hier mit Grund- und Behandlungspflege?


Danke und viele Gre  :Smilie:

----------


## pefanimus

waschen, lagern, fttern, essen austeilen, etc. dass was man in jedem anderen pflegepraktikum auch machen muss.

davon mal abgesehen, dass man in die psychiatrie gar nicht so einfach nen fuss reinbekommt

----------


## EVT

naja, so verallgemeinern kannst du das nicht. ist sicherlich bei jedem kh anders.

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

> waschen, lagern, fttern, essen austeilen, etc. dass was man in jedem anderen pflegepraktikum auch machen muss.
> 
> davon mal abgesehen, dass man in die psychiatrie gar nicht so einfach nen fuss reinbekommt


Hmm, dann arbeite ich scheinbar nicht seit Jahren als Schwester in der Psychiatrie, denn bei uns machen oben genannte Dinge unsere Patienten selbst...

----------


## Katzenliebhaberin

> davon mal abgesehen, dass man in die psychiatrie gar nicht so einfach nen fuss reinbekommt


Ich denke schon, dass ich da nen Fu rein bekomme...man muss sich nur Mhe geben und positiv denken! Dann klappt das auch! Sonst knnte ich ja meinen Wunsch nach nem Medizinstudium auch gleich aufgeben...

----------


## crazykid33

Ich dachte ich steige mal eben wieder in diesen Tread ein:

Wie sieht es denn momentan mit Luxemburg aus?

Kommt man noch rein?
Werden noch scheine anerkannt?
Lohnt es sich also?

Oder ist auch Luxemburg als Alternative schon wieder vom Tisch  :Traurig:

----------


## EVT

In Luxemburg wird eine Medizinuni gegruendet, dauert aber noch ein bisschen:
http://www.wort.lu/en/luxembourg/lux...b07e64fb8f9278

----------


## Madiii

Also kann man dieses einjhrige Studium in Luxemburg nicht mehr machen?
Wissen Sie vielleicht was darber?

----------


## debelloak

Ich glaube man kann das einjhrige Studium noch machen. Das ist ja toll mit der Uni in Luxemburg. Vielleicht gbe es dann eine Chance fr mich

----------


## EVT

Die macht aber erst 2017 auf und wird am Anfang nur 25 Pltze haben. Eine Auslnderquote wird es sicherlich geben, aber ich wrde mir keine groen Hoffnungen machen.
Da wrde ich mich lieber an den ganzen privaten Unis in Deutschland und Osteuropa bewerben.

----------


## davo

Exakt - der Artikel macht ja sehr deutlich, dass man nach mit EU-Recht vereinbaren Wegen sucht, um sicherzustellen, dass die Studienpltze luxemburgischen Studenten zugute kommen. Wenn sogar sterreich mit seinen acht Millionen Staatsbrgern eine Quotenregelung haben darf, dann wird das auf Luxemburg mit seinen 300.000 Staatsbrgern wohl umso mehr zutreffen.

----------


## Cinnafly

Hallo, 
Auch wenn der Threat ein wenig eingeschlafen ist:
Habe mich dieses Jahr in Lux. Beworben und auch eine vorlufige Zusage erhalten. 
Darin wollten sie aber, dass ich erst noch eine "Kopie der Gleichwertigkeit meines Zeugnisses ber
Die Erlangung des Hochschulabschlusszeugnisses" einreichen soll. 
Mein Abizeugnis, welches auch zu den Bewerbungsunterlagen gehrt, hab ich schon geschickt. 
Wei jmd. , was die meinen?  :Nixweiss:

----------


## davo

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=luxemburg+abitur+gleichwertigkeit

----------


## Cinnafly

Okay, danke
dann hab ich das bei der Bewerbung falsch verstanden. 
Ich dachte, das gilt nur fr Zeuchnisse, die nicht aus Lux, D, F oder B sind

----------

